# Looking for : PHOENIX GOLD ZPA 0.3 AND 0.5 in very good to Mint Condition .



## MCINTOSH (Aug 11, 2010)

I am looking for PHOENIX GOLD ZPA 0.3 / 0.5 amps in very good to Mint Condition .
If you got some please contact me !


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a white 0.5 that I might put up for sale soon. I was going to get it completely stripped and redone in the proper white powder coat. It's been recapped and all FETs were replaced. Work was done by trickyricky (he sold me the amp). I'm using it now but when I'm done fixing my other black one then I'll have 2 black 0.5s in my car and the white one will either be sold or will go into collection status.
Plexi is about 90% perfect. Some separation around 2 or 3 of the screw holes.
Let me know if you are interested and we can talk price.


----------



## MCINTOSH (Aug 11, 2010)

You've got pm .


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Responded.


----------



## MCINTOSH (Aug 11, 2010)

Bump !


----------



## MCINTOSH (Aug 11, 2010)

Bump ...................


----------



## MCINTOSH (Aug 11, 2010)

Bump .........


----------



## MCINTOSH (Aug 11, 2010)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCINTOSH (Aug 11, 2010)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCINTOSH (Aug 11, 2010)

Bump !!!!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a black .3 that needs recapped.
I was in the process of doing it but needed the bench for something else so I put everything in a box and stored it away.

Ironic as it is Im also in the middle of recapping a White 0.5 for a guy who doesn't have plans on using it when its done.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/163858-zpa-3-0-5-2-0-3-a.html

Just thought I'd point in the direction. Obviously not mine.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

there are a couple for sale on the pg forum


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

mikelycka said:


> there are a couple for sale on the pg forum


Where?

There were a bunch in bad shape on eBay a few weeks ago, but I bought them. 

They seem to show up in waves, but there are several months between when they tend to show up.


----------

